# Buckmark Contour Arrived!



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Last Friday I ordered some guns from the distributor that I deal with most often. The shipment arrived yesterday, which included a Browning Buckmark Contour with the 7¼ Stainless upper that I want to keep for a personal pistol.



First thing I did was smooth-up the magazine follower button track to remove the "gritty" feel involved with running the follower button both up and down. The groove in the follower button was chucked up and while spinning the groove was polished with #400 emery paper until it was shiny smooth. The feed lips were then polished, inside and all around the top edges, so cartridges will slide forward much easier. I replaced the magazine follower spring with a more heavy duty spring that will guarantee rounds will get fed upward much quicker and more positively.



I don't really care for aluminum triggers that ride on a "steel" pivot pin, and hard-coat gold anodize will soon wear away with extensive shooting. So this stainless steel trigger will be used to replace the gold trigger, and it does have the advantage of an over-travel stop screw with a non-marring, working tip. There's not a whole lot of pre-travel involved with this trigger, but what there is, will be lessened by installing a pre-travel adjustment screw.



I haven't shot this pistol a whole lot as yet, but the four full magazines (40 rounds) of mixed ammunition, 10 rounds of PMC, CCI Standard, Federal Auto-Match and Eley Club, have all made noise with the first firing pin hit, extracted and ejected superbly. I'm gonna run some CCI Mini-Mags through it today.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice looking gun and great tip on the follower button, i have a 22/45 with a gritty mag and will have to try buffing it out.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

packrat said:


> Nice looking gun and great tip on the follower button, i have a 22/45 with a gritty mag and will have to try buffing it out.


Hey "packrat", here's a sorta neat tool you can make for yourself to get the magazine follower spring back into the magazine body. I made this from a section of coat hanger 6-inches long. Round over both ends by spinning the it in an electric drill to radius and smooth each end. Bend one end to 90° for 3/8 to 1/2 inch. This tool will help you get the long spring back into the magazine body.


----------

